# Sahara deaths: Niger to close illegal migrant camps- BBC



## LequteMan (Nov 2, 2013)

Niger says it will close illegal migrant camps in the north of the country after 92 people who died of thirst were found in the Sahara.

All those involved in trafficking migrants would be "severely punished", the government said.

The bodies of 52 children, 33 women and seven men were discovered after two trucks carrying them broke down on the way to Algeria.

Niger lies on a major migrant route between sub-Saharan Africa and Europe.


Source: BBC

see more at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-24780383






photo credit: almoustapha alhacen


----------

